# Help! Losing lambs to barber pole worm?



## OakKnollFarm (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a small flock of 8 sheep that I keep for the fleece - a handspinner's flock. Around the 1st of July I brought in 4 new lambs, all wethers. Two of them were just over 3 mos old; two were about 2 1/2 mos. They had been fed on grain, alfalfa mix hay and grass. They had been surgically neutered a week earlier, had received all their shots, including C/DT, and were wormed with Valbazen the day we picked them up. For several days I kept them confined with hay, gradually adding grass. On day 4 I let them out onto the paddock. (We don't feed grain because of the kidney stone issue.) In a very short time one of the younger lambs began to weaken. He seemed fine one day, but the next day he stopped eating and drinking. Being a weekend, I couldn't get hold of a vet, so I treated him with probiotics, kept him hydrated and in the shade, but he was dead by Sunday afternoon. I had only had him for 5 days! (I should explain that there are no sheep vets in my area, and we don't have a necroscopy lab. My vet can advise me to some extent, but doesn't treat sheep as part of his practice.) 

This morning I lost another lamb the same way: fine one day; gone the next. This was one of the older ones. I've been doing a LOT of research and am thinking these lambs may have severe barber pole worm infestation. One of the remaining lambs has a fluid-filled sac under his jaw that I now recognize as a symptom of this worm. And his eyes and nose are a pale pink, so I'm thinking anemia. I also know that I need to do something FAST!. 

My questions: I gave them a second worming a week ago (7/16) can I give them another one now or do I need to wait? How often can you worm lambs without harming them? What is the best wormer to use? I have Valbazen on hand, but I read that it is not as effective as it once was. Also, I'll need to treat the rest of my flock - what is the best worming schedule to make sure I can eradicate them? 

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me!


----------



## hastyreply (Nov 10, 2012)

If they are dying anyway, go ahead and deworm. What's the worst that can happen.


----------



## OakKnollFarm (Jan 30, 2014)

Actually, I'm thinking that too. We're going to give them more Valbazen tonight and I'll continue researching to find a more effective wormer.


----------



## hastyreply (Nov 10, 2012)

I'd switch dewormers. Do a quick internet search.


----------



## OakKnollFarm (Jan 30, 2014)

I gave each of the two remaining lambs a dose of Valbazen this evening. Will repeat in the morning. Got my fingers crossed; they were both pretty alert and active at bedtime. Hoping I can get them through this.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Levamisole, sold under the brand name Prohibit, is the only thing working to kill barberpole worms here in Central Texas. It comes in a powder that you reconstitute with water.


----------



## OakKnollFarm (Jan 30, 2014)

Just came in from morning rounds...both lambs are up and alert. will give them another worming with Valbazene this morning and see if our local stores carry Levamisole. I see that I can get it online too. Farmer girl, thank you for the tip.


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

We had a worm problem with a 12 month ewe; anemia and jaw swelling too. Found a vet that worked on sheep and she said to worm 5-7 days in a row with a double dose of fenbenzadole. We also had fecal sample tested and we are to wait 5 days after last deworming and collect another sample to see the change. Today is day 7 and the swelling under the jaw is almost gone. Good luck!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

OakKnollFarm said:


> Just came in from morning rounds...both lambs are up and alert. will give them another worming with Valbazene this morning and see if our local stores carry Levamisole. I see that I can get it online too. Farmer girl, thank you for the tip.


It's better to give them one large dose than to give small doses on consecutive days

Also continuing to use the same wormer when it didn't work before isn't a good idea

Get some Levamisole or Cydectin


----------



## OakKnollFarm (Jan 30, 2014)

It's so hard to know when the treatments go from helping to harming! Although with BP worm, they'll surely die without aggressive treatment. I did find a vet several towns over that does some work with sheep. Her receptionist said to e-mail her and now I am waiting to hear back, hopefully by this evening. Thanks to all for your input - it is much appreciated!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I hold Valbazen with about as much regard as voodoo dino dust. I use Safeguard for a white wormer double dosed to kill tapes, and I use the Cattle pour on as an oral drench. And mange the worms don't try to nuke them unless you have a problem (which you do) Good to get a vet involved, be sure to ask for a management regime geared to your area.


----------



## OakKnollFarm (Jan 30, 2014)

An update: the vet did a fecal test which confirmed the severe BP worm infestation. Clearly the Valbazen was not working. We dosed them again last night with Privermectin and this morning's fecal showed a reduction in the count. We did several samples on the adult flock and found no sign of the worms in them. We also injected the lambs with Vitamin B and iron. Today they are still alert, active and have good appetite. We plan to worm them one more time with Moxidectin (if I can find it - or something in that family) and continue to give them the vitamin/electrolyte/probiotic paste. For the adult sheep, we plan to worm in 3 weeks and do a follow up fecal on both the lambs and the adults. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we can get these two lambs back to good health. It's so heartbreaking to stand by and watch a lamb die!


----------



## Bytheyard (Mar 6, 2015)

I am having the same issue. We had one die and then another started acting sick and had bottle jaw. I called a sheep friend and since all I had on hand was Cydectin and Valbazen he said to use Valbazen at the regular dose for five days in a row. He is alive and acting fine but has started getting diarrhea again. I ordered some prohibit and will be using it. He also told me I could use Dectomax injectible (it's a cattle dewormer) at 1 cc per 110lbs.


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

We did a 7 day treatment with fenbenzadole with a 50 percent reduction in fecal count; vet told use valbezen which we did. I see it is same class as the the fenb. But will wait for next fecal. Prohibit is on my radar. This is so tough; this ewe has been wormed with 3 wormers so far. She is 12 months and lambed on her own and good mom. Thinking of culling her but not sure if we should cull her....


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Valbazen is more for liver fluke. Cydectin is now the most potent for barber pole and Ive had good luck with prohibit.


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

I looked at Cydectin but it's same class as ivermec that we used twice. I hope we eventually get ahead if this!


----------



## crittermomma (Sep 26, 2013)

This must be the year for worms - I too lost a little ram lamb to worms! I doubled dosed him twice with Cydectin - injected him with vitamin B - he still died. Now I have another one with similar symptoms - gave him Cydectin and Ivermectin - he is doing OK - but still very skinny and weak. Not sure what else to do.


----------



## crittermomma (Sep 26, 2013)

UPDATE: I lost my second little ram lamb to worms!


----------



## Double C Acres (Nov 25, 2011)

So sorry, crittermomma! Sometimes all we can do is not enough. You did your best.:awh:


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

I tried cydectin for the first time and it seemed to not help at all. I am alternating ivermectin and valbazen. We, too have lost a lamb to BP. They are tough this year. Ivermectin has seemed to do the most good this year. Valbazen didn't seem to do much for the BP worms but I will still use it alternately as I do think it helps with other types of worms. Be wary of valbazen with your ewe flock if they could be pregnant especially in the first trimester.


----------



## crittermomma (Sep 26, 2013)

A friend of mine who sold me some sheep before said Cydectin seems to be losing its potency against the barber pole worms - she said she is using Prohibit now and it seems to be working! I used Cydectin on my ewe lamb showing symptoms. For the Cydectin - this lady said to double-dose them per the weight scale on the bottle. In 10 days - double dose them again. That is what I did with my ewe lamb and so far, she is looking much better - bottle jaw is gone and she is eating.

But I will get some Prohibit for my deworming arsenal.


----------

